# CJ Mason Jar?



## jamesandjessz (Sep 22, 2013)

Does anyone have anymore information on this jar?

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/78222355@N00/9887094615


----------



## MNJars (Sep 22, 2013)

It is GJCo actually. It stands for Gilchrist Jar Company. The original lids hold much of the value but the redbook says the quart size values out at $30-40 but the lid is 50% or more of that value. It is a nice looking jar. Thanks for posting a picture.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 23, 2013)

The first patent for this jar was obtained in 1895 by Ruth Gilchrist - one of the very few jars to be designed by a woman.  And, I believe, the reason it is so very practical.  The mouth of the jar is wide enough to get you hand in it, and the immerser lid (the milk glass liner protrudes sufficiently as to push the contents under the liquid).  The earliest versions of these jars had ground lips, but by 1899 they were being machine made.  They were made until about 1905.  The immerser lids are occasionally available on eBay - keep a lookout for one & you'll have a great complete jar.  -Tammy


----------

